# Need pictures and ideas for switching on my 2010 GMC 2500HD



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

I am thinking of mounting some switches in the upper area by where the garage door buttons are located in the front cab for my backing lights and possible for my strobes and my window light and the roof light once i find someone willing to tackle the project and the idea...............but would like to see what kind of pictures you guys have of your switches and the setups you guys us!!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

my buddy custom fabricated this for my '03....looks like it came stock which is how I wanted it to be

from L to R

- front strobes; - rear strobes; - amber leds; work lights


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

Here is what i have! The only other option, which i don't really want to do because i hate drilling holes in the panels, is under the radio by the ash trey area!!


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

yours came out even nicer! i'd just leave what you have...


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

No the switches in the picture are the factory garage door opener buttons that come stock on the truck. I was thinking of putting switches in that area just not sure where to grab my power for and how to take it down!! I really want them up there out of the way of everything else!!



EGLC;1059669 said:


> yours came out even nicer! i'd just leave what you have...


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

ohhhhh got it!! i thought those were aftermarket it...

what I did was just took power from my upfitter plug _(look behind break petal there is a plug in box for where you can put your trailer brake controller + they have an upfitter plug-in)_ then I ran that up the driverside column through headboard and to the 4 switches.....hope that helps


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

this is a little pricy but damn nice the new pcc8r 
http://www.whelen.com/_AUTOMOTIVE/details_prod.php?head_id=9&cat_id=66&prod_id=86#


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

Got it will check on that tomorrow. My truck has a built in break controller so that might be a option for the power source!!! hoping to find someone in the area to do the work for me seeing as time is not something i really have right now but if not i will make it work!!!


EGLC;1059703 said:


> ohhhhh got it!! i thought those were aftermarket it...
> 
> what I did was just took power from my upfitter plug _(look behind break petal there is a plug in box for where you can put your trailer brake controller + they have an upfitter plug-in)_ then I ran that up the driverside column through headboard and to the 4 switches.....hope that helps


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I did something very similar in my 04. Except I have 6 switches. leds, rear arrow stick, worklights, truck/plow headlights, and 2 extra right now.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I would do it for you but I'm a little far away. I love wiring things up like that. Good luck.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

KL&M Snow Div.;1059975 said:


> I would do it for you but I'm a little far away. I love wiring things up like that. Good luck.


id never let you touch my truck....do you even use heat shrink and sodder??


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

ummm....who would you let touch your truck JARED!!!!


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

OK so I am mounting switches in our 2010 now, what I did was order the pto faceplate bezel, then use cut my switches in. The bezel replaces the compartment box on the dash to the right of the radio below the vent. I'll grab pictures first chance I get


as for putting them up top, remove plastic covering lights, two screws behind that, then just pull down. not sure where you can get power but if you really want to just take the headliner down and run a wire, you might have power for the roof warning light up there, even if you don't have the switch in your overhead.


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

I saw those once i pulled the light cover off.............thought thats where they where for!!


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Just figured I'd post what I just did with our 2010.. I avoid cuting any part of the dash or overhead.. the only thing I cut was the pto Bezel which I order just for that reason. I removed the compartment box and replaced it with the pto bezel. Because the pto bezel has a hole in it the same size as the 4wd dial control, I had to use switch bezels along with my switches.. Cole hersee rocker switches/bezels.
I only had to add two switches, but likely could have fit three if I turned them sideways.


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks really good!!! I will post some pictures once i get my unit done in two weeks!! Have a special friend coming down to lend me a hand!!


----------



## Sledhed05 (Jan 26, 2009)

How much did you give for the PTO Bezel? Looks sharp


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

PTO Bezel faceplate.... $14 cdn
Having to deal with 2 different dealer's parts department to find the part... 1 headache
Not having to cut the new dash.. priceless... 

that and I can easily put the compartment box back even better.


----------



## Sledhed05 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks, do you have a part # for it since it sounds like it may be hard to find?


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

15280782 - shows as faceplate I think.


----------

